# Flex Seal Rubber Spray as a chainstay protector???



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

Has anyone seen these commercials? I want something that'll hold up better than lizard skins chainstay protectors or an old tubes. I think it could make the chainstay look cleaner also. Anyone tried something like this? Do you guys think it'll work?

Here's the infomercial btw...Flex Seal Reviews - As Seen On TV - YouTube


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

IF! And only if, that product (I've seen the commercials as well) works as well as it claims. I bought some Sham-Wows and those things are useless. Completely.
You might want to consider some roll on or spray on bed liner (yes the kind for trucks) because that stuff is pretty good.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I just use sticky backed velcro as my protector (the fuzzy side, not the hooked side) and it works great - keeps things quiet, protects the frame, and is easy to remove later if resale is a priotity. Only costs a buck a foot from a fabric store (for a 1" wide strip).


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

I have been thinking about trying PlastiDip. Seen people do some cool stuff with it on their cars.


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

006_007 said:


> I just use sticky backed velcro as my protector (the fuzzy side, not the hooked side) and it works great - keeps things quiet, protects the frame, and is easy to remove later if resale is a priotity. Only costs a buck a foot from a fabric store (for a 1" wide strip).


This idea is probably better than mine; certainly less expensive.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

The velcro idea is fine, and I do like it just I wanted to try something different


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Mastic tape works but tears a smidge here and there and adds up weight wise.
Fuzzy side industrial Velcro weighs almost nothing and can be used just where the chain come in co tact allowing for a cleaner look doesn't chaffe and tear.

I have mastic on the Sunday and Velcro on the canfield both work well Velcro better for sure.
The spray in stuff looks interesting but my guess is its a hell of a mess waiting to happen.

Plastic dip looks good I'd like o see how it works as well as bed liner.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

nmpearson said:


> just I wanted to try something different


Wrap a bunch of glow in the dark condoms on there ribbed and your girls and bike will thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> Wrap a bunch of glow in the dark condoms on there ribbed and your girls and bike will thank you:thumbsup:


Not a bad idea! Naw, but i did some research on the actual Flex Seal...seems you don't want to buy from the company as they're shady...I think i'm going to try some kind of bedliner or plastic dip...

let me explain my reasoning...I recently bought a used dh frame for just a stunning price that had some dents on the underside because...well, it's a dh bike. I'm stripping the powder coat, and want to try and use the spray to "cover up" the dents. I like the clean look of rubber and steal. Normal chainstay protectors and velcro will collect dirt and stay brown. I just want to try and get something a touch more permanent that will stay black.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> Wrap a bunch of glow in the dark condoms on there ribbed and your girls and bike will thank you:thumbsup:


I always where the ribbed condoms backwards.....I want the pleasure.......I don't care about the girl


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

try this...it works awesome


----------



## tazmetal (Aug 17, 2011)

SMT is close, but I think for what you want, this will do you best.
3M/16 oz. professional grade rubberized undercoating (3584) | Top and Under Coating | AutoZone.com

It is used to coat car underbodies to prevent rust. I used it on my jeep, and it is super durable, and still doing its job years later. Plus, for what your describing, it will work great. you do several coats in the spot with the dents, then take a razorblade and run it over to make it smooth with the frame, won't even see it under the paint. It likes bare metal though, so a sanding is in order.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tazmetal said:


> SMT is close, but I think for what you want, this will do you best.
> 3M/16 oz. professional grade rubberized undercoating (3584) | Top and Under Coating | AutoZone.com
> 
> r.


nah mine is easy to put on...looks clean and works


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

tazmetal said:


> SMT is close, but I think for what you want, this will do you best.
> 3M/16 oz. professional grade rubberized undercoating (3584) | Top and Under Coating | AutoZone.com
> 
> It is used to coat car underbodies to prevent rust. I used it on my jeep, and it is super durable, and still doing its job years later. Plus, for what your describing, it will work great. you do several coats in the spot with the dents, then take a razorblade and run it over to make it smooth with the frame, won't even see it under the paint. It likes bare metal though, so a sanding is in order.


good call...i think i'm gonna give that one a go. the frame will be raw though...not sure if i'll sand though. even though there's small dents it, it's a tr450 and i still wouldn't be ultra stoked on sanding a really nice frame


----------



## tazmetal (Aug 17, 2011)

Good luck to you, definately post pics and tell us how it worked!


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:
Butyl inner tube cut lengthwise in-half & wrapped (stretched tight) overlapping w/ends tucked under (a bit of contact cement if req.).
Cleans pretty good/very durable/cheap & easy to replace!
Old school but still the best IMHO. :thumbsup:

I wouldn't use the rubberized undercoating, as it takes a long time to cure & will still make a mess of your shoes etc. (I've used this stuff extensively on cars BTW). When it gets dirty it won't clean up as good as inner tubes!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Self fusing / self amalgamating / mastic tape is the best stuff going. It's easy to wrap and work with, it can conform to virtually anything, and after several minutes it fuses into one solid piece of rubber. You can find it for cheap in any hardware store in the electrical section.


----------



## kmac999 (Apr 12, 2010)

This stuff works great too. Seals to itself with no glue. Not too thick but you can wrap overlap it all you want to add thickness.

Shop 3M: 3M Temflex Rubber Splicing Tape 2155


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

kmac999 said:


> This stuff works great too. Seals to itself with no glue. Not too thick but you can wrap overlap it all you want to add thickness.
> 
> Shop 3M: 3M Temflex Rubber Splicing Tape 2155


That's mastic tape, works great will tear where your heals slam into it but good protection from chain slap.


----------



## Orangesicle (Feb 19, 2009)

But the 3M tape will permanently seal itself to your bike. 
Beeeyatch to get off if you're selling the frame or the bike. 
Even full strength GoofOff wont melt it.

But then the new owner can always have a NEW chainguard already installed if you clean up the old tape as best you can and recover it.


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

Orangesicle said:


> But the 3M tape will permanently seal itself to your bike.
> Beeeyatch to get off if you're selling the frame or the bike.
> Even full strength GoofOff wont melt it.
> 
> But then the new owner can always have a NEW chainguard already installed if you clean up the old tape as best you can and recover it.


Wrong. It comes of pretty easy and does not leave a residue that takes tons of elbow grease to remove.

SMT is exactly correct. The 3M mastic tape is by far the best option for chainslap protection. It is WAY more durable than velcro, it contours to the frame much better than velcro or any other protectant. It absorbs the impacts from the chain rather than forming small cuts with every chain impact, so it will last a very long time. And best of all the adhesive is very good, and it will not come off until you want it to.

I am extremely picky about chainslap on my bikes. I will not settle for even a little bit at all, and this stuff is phenomenal. I have raved about it on the boards before in a number of threads. You can find it at Home Depot in a few different widths.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

IntenseMack10 said:


> Wrong. It comes of pretty easy and does not leave a residue that takes tons of elbow grease to remove.


Exactly.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

bullcrew said:


> That's mastic tape, works great will tear where your heals slam into it but good protection from chain slap.


that stuffs not mastic as far as super sticky. it sticks to itself incredibly well but not so much to what its on. once you cut it, it will peel off pretty easy with no residue


----------



## Orangesicle (Feb 19, 2009)

Then why did the tape bond to my frame? if it weren't for the paint underneath I would have used a razor to shave the residue off.

Does yours just peel off neatly when you change it out?
If it weren't for the PIA to remove the stuff, I would use it forever.


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

Orangesicle said:


> Then why did the tape bond to my frame? if it weren't for the paint underneath I would have used a razor to shave the residue off.
> 
> Does yours just peel off neatly when you change it out?
> If it weren't for the PIA to remove the stuff, I would use it forever.


Mine peeled right off. I only removed it on the first bike I put it on as I felt I didnt do a great job of applying it, and it looked messy. So, it was easy enough to remove that I changed it out purley for a cosmetic reason.

Be sure you are using the 2228 model of tape. 3M may have some other tape that looks the same but has a stronger adhesive.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

This

Go-RIde Factory Frame Protector FFP - Rubber, padded, protective tape Detail Page

works a charm.

Second place is the 3M splicing tape.

michael


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

+1 on the 3M rubber mastic tape 2228. Eliminates noise, clean looking, durable, and only around $10 at HD or Lowes for the 1"x10'. I'd try the mastic before paint/undercoating the frame. 

btw, I did try the DupliColor Bedliner spray can on an old frame, it chipped and didn't do anything for chainslap.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

i used shoe goo to glue a piece of inner tube to the top of the chainstay. works very nicely.


----------



## fermenter (Feb 19, 2008)

If I don't try the mastic then I was going to try some adhesive backed rubber from mcmaster carr. Item 8463k651.. Lots of variety to choose from. I'm just waiting to combine this item with some other things.

McMaster-Carr

I didn't find the mastic localy but need to look closer in the electrical isles.

Cheers!


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

been wanting to try the mastic tape, fuzzy velcro side has been holding up for the last 3 seasons. 
On the mastic tape does it quiet the chain slap as well as velcro?


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

DOCRIGID said:


> been wanting to try the mastic tape, fuzzy velcro side has been holding up for the last 3 seasons.
> On the mastic tape does it quiet the chain slap as well as velcro?


Better.

michael


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Scrub said:


> btw, I did try the DupliColor Bedliner spray can on an old frame, it chipped and didn't do anything for chainslap.


Good to know! Scratch that idea off the list.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Try a length of that split corrugated tubing for containing electrical wires. Just taco it open over the chainstay and wrap with a tube or just zip ties. Eliminates chainstay slap noise.

And it comes in colors.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

I have been using spray on bedliner(Rhino linings) for years with no issues.

My buddy sprays it for a living and gives me the scraps from jobs he does. The 'scraps' are huge sheets of the stuff. Some 3M automotive emblem tape and you are good to go. It is nice becasue you can cut it to size and put it only where needed like the velcro. Bedliner will give you more protection and more sound proof than velcro. I have been using the same chainstay protecter on my trailbike for 5 years and 4 years on my DH bike.

I have pics on here somewhere from a long time ago I will look for them.

My old DH bike:


----------

